# Firefox-Icons



## ESM (26. April 2005)

Hallo liebe Mituser und Userinnen,

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der "Seitenicons" von Seiten, die ich mir oben "in die Leiste" gelegt. Bei mir sind nämlich andere Seiten, die z.B. keine Icons haben, plötzlich mit dem Icon des tutorials.de-Boards versehen. Das ist war nicht wirklich schlimm, aber irgendwie ein bisschen nervig.

Ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine   

//edit: So, das Bild ist nun da.


----------



## ESM (29. April 2005)

Hat keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Gumbo (29. April 2005)

Vielleicht weil die Lesezeichen alle auf eine Resource der tutorials.de-Domain verweisen?


----------



## ESM (29. April 2005)

Nein. Das ist ausgeschlossen.


----------



## daddz (29. April 2005)

Du solltest mal nach "favicon" suchen!

greetz
daddz


----------



## ESM (30. April 2005)

Hi, das bringt mich auch nicht sonderlich weiter, denn die Icons sind nicht in der Adresszeile sondern in der "Leiste", die bei Mozilla Firefox darüber ist, wo man sich Seiten hinlegen kann. Hab mich vielleicht ein bisschen schlecht ausgedrückt.


----------



## daddz (30. April 2005)

Ja und Firefox übernimmt diese Icons dann auch in die Leisten wo du deine Favoriten drin hast!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. April 2005)

Das Phänomen ist bei mir auch, ein Lesezeichen in der Leiste hat das gleiche Icon wie das Bookmark rechts davon, obwohl beide Seiten nichts miteinander zu tun haben.


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. April 2005)

Hatte das gleiche Problem auch schon… ich glaube, das ist schlicht und einfach ein kleiner Bug im FF. Aber wenn’s weiter nichts ist – who cares?


----------



## ESM (30. April 2005)

Naja, hoffentlich wird der dann bald behoben. 
@ daddz: Danke erstmal für den Tip mit dem Suchen. LEider steht halt keine Erklärung für Mozilla dabei. Trotzdem danke.


----------

